# Server too busy



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I've been getting this message quite a bit lately. Is there some hacking or a virus using up bandwidth? Or are we just posting too much crap?


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been getting it quite a lot as well. The message doesn't really indicate a bandwidth bottleneck, but a server chokepoint. The good news is that would seem to indicate a lot of interest in SOTW. The bad news is that it may indicate a need to upgrade to more server horsepower.

Harri, if you are out there, is SOTW on a shared or a dedicated server? If you are interested, PM me, as high performance web servers are right up my area of expertise, and I might be able to lend a hand with beefing this forum up.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

I've experienced this as well lately. However, I've also experienced some very slow network response on some other sites I frequent. Both at work (work-related) where I use a T-1 line and at home where I have a high-speed broadband connection, SoTW and a couple other sites I frequent on a personal basis.


----------



## patchmo (May 9, 2008)

Carl H. said:


> I've been getting this message quite a bit lately.


I'm sorry I didn't get your post, the server was busy.:lol:


----------



## patchmo (May 9, 2008)

Carl H. said:


> ...are we just posting too much crap?


Surely you jest, Sir!:shock: Crap on SOTW? :lol: :laughing: :badgrin:


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Then order twice as many drinks at a time.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

martysax said:


> Then order twice as many drinks at a time.


Do you get this message from YOUR server too?


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

The server is never too busy for me.


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

My server says there's a 2 drink minimum, _in addition to the cover charge_.

But serially folks, I've gotten that message lately too.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

MartinMusicMan said:


> My server says there's a 2 drink minimum, _in addition to the cover charge_.
> 
> But serially folks, I've gotten that message lately too.


I think a few of the other posters in this thread had lunch at the same restaurant. (See part two of post #1)


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Carl,

Sorry to pile it higher and deeper.

BOT, I see that message more often in the evening PDT when it seems many more members are online.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

DixieSax said:


> I've been getting it quite a lot as well. The message doesn't really indicate a bandwidth bottleneck, but a server chokepoint. The good news is that would seem to indicate a lot of interest in SOTW. The bad news is that it may indicate a need to upgrade to more server horsepower.
> 
> Harri, if you are out there, is SOTW on a shared or a dedicated server? If you are interested, PM me, as high performance web servers are right up my area of expertise, and I might be able to lend a hand with beefing this forum up.


I am surprised to hear that because I monitor the site performance quite often.

If we talk specifically of yesterday, I was doing database back-up and down-loading which took some performance away from browsing.

The SOTW site is on a dedicated server and last 13 months on a dual-core server.

This is is the first time I hear of someone receiving "_Server too busy_" messages.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I am surprised to hear that because I monitor the site performance quite often.
> 
> If we talk specifically of yesterday, I was doing database back-up and down-loading which took some performance away from browsing.
> 
> ...


I've been getting it at least once daily for about a week.. but a dual core dedicated should be more than enough to handle it. Might be worth a quick look at my.cnf, php.ini, and http.conf to make sure you don't have any memory limitations in there that may be seizing things up now and then. (assuming that the dedicated server is running some linux/unix variant)


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I am surprised to hear that because I monitor the site performance quite often.
> 
> If we talk specifically of yesterday, I was doing database back-up and down-loading which took some performance away from browsing.
> 
> ...


I got the message also; however, I think it may have been during the time you were doing backups. I've seen it a couple of times in the past, but not regularly.


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

Just got the message again. It says, "The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later."


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

"The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later."

I just got this message when I hit "new posts".


Go Figure?


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Didn't get the message, but experienced an extremely slow refresh when attempting to view a post - 2 minutes. It's acting like perhaps an occasional memory swap.


----------



## AntonVonWebern (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got the message too, seen it quite a few times before also (im not complaining btw, forum works well most of the time).


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I've never recieved one. Reason?


----------



## Spongebob Saxpants (Jul 9, 2008)

I've also seen the message a few times a couple of days ago. Usually the message goes away if I keep clicking on the "New Posts" button everytime it shows up, but it can be kind of annoying. 


DixieSax said:


> Didn't get the message, but experienced an extremely slow refresh when attempting to view a post - 2 minutes. It's acting like perhaps an occasional memory swap.


This has happened to me, too. Usually I just exit out and try again in a minute or two - then everything will work for a while. Then, I'll try to go to the next page of a thread and it will take forever. This and the message have happened to me somewhat sporadically over the last few days...


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I've gotten the same thing more frequently in the past couple of weeks. But I have dial up and just chalked it up to that being the problem.


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

I must say I'm surprised. I check new posts regularly, and I never get the 'server too busy' message. In fact, I have never seen that message since I registered.


----------



## patchmo (May 9, 2008)

bluesaxgirl said:


> I've never recieved one. Reason?


You're * s p e c i a l *!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Parameters tweaked*



DixieSax said:


> I've been getting it at least once daily for about a week.. but a dual core dedicated should be more than enough to handle it. Might be worth a quick look at my.cnf, php.ini, and http.conf to make sure you don't have any memory limitations in there that may be seizing things up now and then. (assuming that the dedicated server is running some linux/unix variant)


I tweaked my.cnf and httpd.conf (actually server-tuning.conf) based on information on vBulletin forum.

Please inform if you still get "server busy" or any other changes that may occur.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

For the last hour I got server too busy, and also system reset messages.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

patchmo said:


> You're * s p e c i a l *!


Yay!!!


----------



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm having quite a few server too busy messages as well.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Carl,

Actually it's telling you to get off the internet and go fishing!

Don't you have something like 10,000 lakes up there?

Get a pole.......


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

The boat is in one place, the seats are in another, and the replacement steering and fishing poles are in still another place. I hope to have all the pieces together by next summer.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> The boat is in one place, the seats are in another, and the replacement steering and fishing poles are in still another place. I hope to have all the pieces together by next summer.


Now THAT is one sad tale.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> For the last hour I got server too busy, and also system reset messages.


There was a 40 minute service interruption an hour ago.


----------

